# Oat milk soap



## eleraine (Feb 27, 2012)

I just used 100% oat milk as my liquid and got a glob...more like cookie dough. 

Wish I did a search on this forum and saw IrishLass's comment before doing this whole thing. But I chalk it up to experimenting. Will see if I get soap in the end (it was light trace when I poured it into the mould and is slowly starting to thicken up - is behaving just like my breastmilk soap). 

If not, I'll just refine the recipe again.


----------



## Fragola (Feb 27, 2012)

What was the glob ? The milk mixed with lye or the traced soap batter ?


----------



## eleraine (Feb 28, 2012)

@Fragola, the glob was the lye and milk.  I think my soap has lots of undissolved lye in it as when I took a peek at the soap earlier today, it had this funky lye smell. Will check later to see if it zaps.

UPDATE: Unmolded and I didn't like what I saw - very uneven, lots of flakes here and there. It tasted like soap but I didn't like it or the smell so I chucked it out. Will be attempting this again later today but with some changes to the recipe. I'll update this thread once it's done.


----------



## Fragola (Feb 28, 2012)

Thinking about it, I would dissolve the lye in water and add powder oat milk (which in fact is oat flour  ).


----------



## eleraine (Feb 28, 2012)

Okies, I tweaked the recipe - used 20% oatmilk (the remaining 80% is water for the lye) and added after I mix the lye with the oils. It was well-behaved, no hiccups and I also soaped at a lower temp - 35 C. This is the loaf while it's saponifying - it has been three hours and no insulation or any sign of gelling.







Btw, that's granulated brown sugar on the top. 

All in all, I had fun learning from this mistake batch.


----------



## Padamae (Feb 28, 2012)

I have to say I love the color. And second I know it is a bit off topic but what mold are you using. I am really looking at buying one but there are many brands and I am confused by which is best.


----------



## eleraine (Feb 28, 2012)

It's the milk loaf from Cafe de Savon (Japanese) and is acrylic. Am thinking of getting another (longer one so that I can do bigger batches without changing the width of the bar) but am still looking around.


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 1, 2012)

It's really pretty but I think I would still add the oat milk to the oils instead of adding lye to it.  I hate bad smells, weird reactions and any hitch like that would throw me for the whole cold process event. :wink:


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Mar 2, 2012)

I have never used oat milk in my soaps but I have a question about the oat milk you are using...does it contain oil?  The oat milk available here (in Australia) has oil in the ingredients so if the oat milk you are using also contains oil that would explain the cookie dough effect when mixing the lye.


----------



## eleraine (Mar 2, 2012)

@gratia, it's unlined - you don't have to line acrylic moulds.

@Seventeen Soaps - I made my own oat milk. It's just water and oats, and you blend it together before straining.

Here's a picture of my soap - the second time around. No changes to the colour during cure, is a little soft after 24 hours (normal with honey and castor oil but it is hardening well now) so this recipe is a keeper!


----------



## Padamae (Mar 2, 2012)

I love the finished pictures. I need to take more pictures of mine.


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh I had no idea, thank you I might try making some oat milk 

Soap looks great too!!


----------



## jujubean (Mar 3, 2012)

I love oat milk soap.  It is really great for people with skin issues!!


----------



## Fran2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi,   I am a new soaper.   I tried to make my own oatmilk for my soap.   When I put the oat milk in the lye I did get a glop.   I did insulate the soap which after reading this post  maybe I should not have not insulated.   It has a funky smell, was very, very soft when I cut it.  I am going to throw it out.  

Would it be too much to ask how I can manage to get the oat milk in my soap.   I read this, but not quite sure what you added after you mixed the lye with the water.  

Also, what is the difference between gelling and not gelling.   Is this soap gelled?  



> I tweaked the recipe - used 20% oatmilk (the remaining 80% is water for the lye) and added after I mix the lye with the oils. It was well-behaved, no hiccups and I also soaped at a lower temp - 35 C. This is the loaf while it's saponifying - it has been three hours and no insulation or any sign of gelling.


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Fran2, I'm not the person you quoted, but I have made oat milk and can share with you what I did 

I chose not to use 100% oat milk for the liquid, because I read it could turn into a glob too. 
Instead, I used 1/2 of the water called for to mix with the lye, and then I added the other half of the liquid as oat milk, which I added to the oils at the same time as the lye water. I didn't insulated mine, but it still gelled anyways (probably because 50% of the liquid used was oat milk)

There is a picture of the soap on my blog here: http://oilandbutter.blogspot.ca/2012/07/oat-milk-soap.html


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Aug 11, 2012)

I had no idea what oat milk was, in fact I first thought it was a typo (goat milk)   So thanks for putting in your "oat"milk recipe I will be trying it.  Your soap is beautiful!
Love the color!


----------



## Fran2 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for your answer.  So I will ty 1/2 the oat milk and 1/2 water to lye?   What do I do with the rest of the goat milk, the reciepe called for 3 cups of oat mike.  You soap came out beautiful.   I have been trying so many recipes some come up good, some others not so good.


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Fran2, thanks you for the compliment 

Yes, for instance, if your recipe called for 15 ounces of liquid, you would mix 7.5 ounces of water with your lye, and set aside 7.5 ounces of oat milk to add into your oils at the same time as your lye water. 

Which recipe calls for 3 cups of oat milk? Do you mean you think you will have some oat milk left over? If so, I just froze the leftover oat milk in ice cube trays for future use, I'll just thaw it and add it the same way again next time. Hope that helps!


----------



## Fran2 (Aug 13, 2012)

the receipe I got was from   www.soap-making-resource.com    It called for 3 cups of Oat Milk.    Is that too much?   What amount should I be using for a 5 lb batch of soap?  

Also, so whatever amount you tell me to use, I use half in the lye solution itself and the rest pour into my oils?    

My next questions would be how hot should the oils be when pouring the oat milk into it?


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Fran2, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. The method they use for their oat milk is different than what I did. I used 4 cups of water + 1 cup of oats and let it soak overnight in the fridge, then I blended it and strained it through cheesecloth. I posted the recipe I used here: http://oilandbutter.blogspot.ca/2012/07/oat-milk-recipe.html I should have measured how much oat milk I got out of it, but I'm pretty sure it would have been close to enough for a 5-lb batch. I only used a small portion of the oat milk for my 1.5-pound batch, and I froze the rest to use at a later time. 5 pounds is a large batch to make for the first one, are you able to reduce your recipe at all?

It might be easier if you post your recipe, and then I could tell you what amounts I would use  

I don't take temperatures when I soap, so I can't help you there unfortunately. I soap with my oils at room temperature and hot lye. I added the room-temperature oat milk once the soap had reached light trace.


----------



## Fran2 (Aug 16, 2012)

here is my recipe:  All in ounces. b  Oils in total 53 ounces.  for a 5 lb. wooden box.   

14 ozs    Olive Oil
14           Coconut Oil
14         Palm Oil
5           Shea Butter
5            Sunflower
1             Jojoba

Super Fat Discount   5%

Called for 20.14 water   ozs.   ( I used that amount of Oat Milk) that's where the blob came to be.
Called for   7.435  lye     ozs.

Essential Oil                2.75 ozs Lavender EO

If you would like to tweak this recipe, that would be fine.    I want a very moisturizing bar of soap. 


I can make a smaller batch that would call for 25 ounces of oils.  I have a silicone mold.


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 17, 2012)

Personally, I would start with a smaller batch just to make sure it worked, then increase the batch size if you find that this is a successful method. 

I would cut your recipe in half to start, to 26.5 ounces. You'll have a small amount of soap left over, but you can pour it into a couple of individual molds. 

This is what half of the recipe would look like:
Coconut Oil	7 oz
Jojoba Oil	        0.5 oz	
Olive Oil	        7 oz	
Palm Oil	        7 oz	
Shea Butter	2.5 oz	
Sunflower Oil	2.5 oz	
(Total Weight	26.5	oz) 

Distilled water: 5 ounces 
Lye: 3.73

At trace: Add 5 ounces of oat milk


----------



## Fran2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you, I will try it, should the oat milk be room temperature?   Or heated?

Many thanks, Fran


----------



## soapcakes (Aug 18, 2012)

My oat milk was at room temperature. Good luck!


----------



## AlicesWonderhands (May 8, 2014)

would this be the same for HP? I love the idea of mixing the milk after the lye and heat.


----------



## AlicesWonderhands (May 8, 2014)

eleraine said:


> I just used 100% oat milk as my liquid and got a glob...more like cookie dough.
> 
> Wish I did a search on this forum and saw IrishLass's comment before doing this whole thing. But I chalk it up to experimenting. Will see if I get soap in the end (it was light trace when I poured it into the mould and is slowly starting to thicken up - is behaving just like my breastmilk soap).
> 
> If not, I'll just refine the recipe again.



I have been wanting to make Breast milk soap since my great granmother mentioned it. Recipie? HP? CP?


----------



## seven (May 8, 2014)

eleraine said:


> I just used 100% oat milk as my liquid and got a glob...more like cookie  dough.



the exact same thing happened to me a while ago. homemade oatmilk, full liquid swap, as soon as the lye was in... cookie dough. the more lye i add, the bigger the dough. ended up throwing the thing and opted for 50-50 swap instead.

anyone here had success mixing the lye to oatmilk?


----------



## uma Naik (Jul 23, 2020)

I saw a video on youtube ..1st mix lye solution to oils ...and at light trace u can add oatmilk. To get pure creamy soap.. always water discount with any kind of milk and add at trace never before.. u may 1st add fragrance oils and lastly add milk... hope that answers the glope


----------



## uma Naik (Jul 23, 2020)

Fran2 said:


> the receipe I got was from   www.soap-making-resource.com    It called for 3 cups of Oat Milk.    Is that too much?   What amount should I be using for a 5 lb batch of soap?
> 
> Also, so whatever amount you tell me to use, I use half in the lye solution itself and the rest pour into my oils?
> 
> My next questions would be how hot should the oils be when pouring the oat milk into it?


Why don't u add milk at trace dear ?


----------



## uma Naik (Jul 23, 2020)

seven said:


> the exact same thing happened to me a while ago. homemade oatmilk, full liquid swap, as soon as the lye was in... cookie dough. the more lye i add, the bigger the dough. ended up throwing the thing and opted for 50-50 swap instead.
> 
> anyone here had success mixing the lye to oatmilk?


If u wish to mix lye with milk please freeze milk in small cubes first... and slowly mix in with lye as not to overheat the milk.


----------

